# Short tailed opossum



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I really really want one, and i'd love a house like the one in this video for it to live in, however I have heard they can be quite agressive towards other animals and I have a tortoise living in the room which is in an open run and all my pets live in the pet room...would it attack the tortoise or any other animals?

YouTube - Caring for a short-tailed Opossum


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

They are extremely aggressive to their own kind and should not be placed together except for breeding.

I would not know if they were aggressive to other animals as I would not put them in such a position. 
They make lovely pets and can become quite tame and why would anyone want to introduce them to other animals ???????.

I love the house but if you have other animals then it is impractible and to be honest would never keep mine in one of them anyway. Although they are marsupials they are just like rodends and can get through the smallest gaps, so I don't believe it would be around long living in something like that.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

If u don't mind me asking what do you recommend housing them in? Also what do you feed them on? Every diet sheet i find is American so the products are not available

thanks


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I house mine in vivariums. 

2ft x 2ft x 3ft high. They are arboreal so like the extra height.

Food wise

Dry chicken cat food ( we use a number of brands mixed together, high protien, low in fat brands ).
Dehusked mixed seeds from health shops
Live mealworms, crickets, locusts
Dried mealworms, insect food for birds ( mix it with baby food )
Apple, Pear, Banana, Mango, Papaya, Grape, Melon, Kiwi
Baby foods, chicken, turkey, veg and pure fruits.
Hard boiled, scrambled and raw eggs. ( occasionally mix honey with them )
Wet cat food / dog food occasionally
Red Nectar is given 3-4 times a week

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## s.jones (Mar 2, 2010)

have a look @ this link he is very good YouTube - Brazilian Short Tailed Opossum Care

:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Good video.

Obviously don't know where in the US he is but one thing to point out here in the UK winter temps may get to low and cause problems for the STO. So in the cages he is using you may have problems keeping the temp up unless you heat the whole room. Cold does cause problems for STO's !!!.
A vivarium would keep heat in a little better and you can always place a heat source in to keep temps nice and stable for the STO.
I personally would not keep them in a cage like that here in the UK, just my opinion though.
I also think that you can make vivarium look really nice and realistic to their natural enviroment. Branches to climb, plastic plants, coconut shell for housing but again thats just personal choice. A wheel is a must but I prefer the silent spinners, there is no risk of the STO getting his feet / legs damaged as on the metal types. 

Neil


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where can u get red nectar from? Thanks


----------



## Opossum (Oct 1, 2015)

Any for sale in uk

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

